# Vamps Versus Shooting



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

what do you guys do to combat shooting and war machines? so far my friends 1k list had 4 bolt throwers, and im rather quite intimidated


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

laugh, shrug, charge with varghulf and watch him eat them. ;D

no seriously, in 1k taking mass warmachines is a good way of getting yourself owned heavily. especially against VC. your just gonna have to take 3 blocks of core with a raise above starting size power (preferably ghouls as they have trouble with the ghouls toughness) and than just charge your, varghulf, wraiths, dire wolves even across the field as fast as possible and his warmachines will fall. warmachines are very overrated in my opinion. 2 dark elf RBT totally failed to get my varghulf before he ate them. not to mention getting the varghulf or other units into combat ASAP renders them completly useless. use ghoulkin for this and a lot of vanhels. dont forget that he cant target your characters when they are in units with bolt throwers.

any dmg he does on your units will be reraised faster than you can say, spamvocation


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

yeah, if he's spending nearly half his points on bolt throwers, he's going to be missing out on a lot of other stuff, and you'll roll him in combat. VC have cheap troops that are easily replenished - use them to max efficiency. Plus, less chance that he'll be able to afford casters, so you should own him in the casting phase.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Raise Zombie Screens in front of them, Wraiths, Varghulf. 

I take it this is either Dwarves or Goblins, due to the numbers of Throwers. Goblins - bad shooting. Dwarves, pretty good all round, but in reality, they can only kill a rank a time, no Multishot throwers for these Boys. Use several lines (15+ across), and then rank up behind that with your other units.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Most has been said, but:
Park all your mounted and expensive units at the bench, only buy big core blocks(which are useless to shoot) maybe some Dire Wolves but preferably Fell Bats(flying is alot better then wolves) and some Wraiths(immune to the shots) and just shamble on towards him and wtfpwn him.

Id take one zombie unit, maybe 2. These are only cheap glue to fend of things whilst you secure kills on other ends. Make sure one unit is capable of walking trough anything he fields by placing 2+ vampires in it and start to chant "born to raise hell":wink:


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

wo wo wo wait...

you never take zombies as a VC player, thats seriously not done. why? its a fricking waste of points big time. to field zombies effectively you have to field them 30+ size, for those points i could get a unit of 3 fell bats, 7 wolves and still have spare points (thats why wolves are kinda better than fell bats, they cost too much) or more importantly a block of core at 10 size starting which will be bigger before he gets to his shooting phase (if you get first turn).

ideally youll want ghouls and go like this having first turn.

pregame - ghoulkin everything moves up 8
your move, move up another 8 
your magic, vanhels into everything, raise more units so you outnumber, cant vanhels into everything? zombie screens (excellent point by vaz) you just dont put them infront of YOUR units. why not? well theyll get charged and owned and he gets to overrun into you. just raise them in front of the bolt throwers positions. in one fun game i did this against empire and than vanhelsed the zombies into his cannon, zombies threw excellent in combat and whiped out the cannon crew  good times


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> wo wo wo wait...
> 
> you never take zombies as a VC player, thats seriously not done. why? its a fricking waste of points big time. to field zombies effectively you have to field them 30+ size...


You're missing the point.
There is no effectively part at all, you field them to die. 80 pts aint shit and 4 ranks will hold a turn or 3 against anything, even longer if you bother tossing a spell at them now and then. You never charge things with them, you simply park them a few inch away from the enemy instead, effectively blocking his way with fodder. He then have the option of killing the lousy zombies(which takes most units quite some time to do) or a really hard time trying to manouver away from them. They are basically a protection for your other units, much like slaves, so they can mop up other things whilst atleast one unit is locked away safely

And then there is fear, the enemy might actually fail his feartest and fail to do shit against them, which gives you another "safe" turn against the chosen unit


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

or i spent 2 of my necro's dice who has sceptre de noirot to raise around 12 on average and just IoN them to huge numbers using one dice :S


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess you have never had 20 ironbreakers(with oathstone!) charged in to each side (both flanks, front and rear) by 4 units of 20 zombies who always strike first-the combat vamps actualy jumped out of the units the previous turn and just watched. i hate VC. although i killed the vargulf with one shot from my organ gun.


----------



## trickle (Sep 14, 2008)

COntrol movement. Force fell bats, dire wolves, varghulfs, eteherals (great screeners) forward. Cast Danse Macabre multiple times. Choose a lore that will blast magic missiles at him. Shooting isn't a great concern exce[t when it's targeting knights, magic against ethereals or flaming against regen.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Trickle Vampires get Vampire spells and Nercomancers get one necro spell (with the option of two more), no one in VC can choose lores.

No offense Pertolium, but your friends lists are not really that effective, you won't have a hard time.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

Mutants_ho! said:


> Trickle Vampires get Vampire spells and Nercomancers get one necro spell (with the option of two more), no one in VC can choose lores.
> 
> No offense Pertolium, but your friends lists are not really that effective, you won't have a hard time.


Vampires can get forbidden lore which gives them acess to any of the lores in the brb except life

Please do not post exact points costs of individual items, models or upgrades. It is agaisnt forum rules - squeek


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, thats good to know, thanks Pertolium.

My bad trickle, apologies.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

use Summon Undead horde, raise dead or Invocation of Nehek to raise me a living meat sheild, then let the cairn wraiths or blood knights reduce my assailant to a very fine powder, my favourite thing is to use summon undead horde to replenish their damage and then charge them, I once Got my blood knights decimated to just the kellestan left, summon undead horde pretty much restored 8 wounds to that unit, allowing 4 blood knights + their mounts to rejoin the battle ^^ its fun to rez stuff


----------

